# Mark Rippetoe Teaches the Snatch



## Marat (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought I'd share. Here's a brief video of Rip teaching the snatch to a novice.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm adding it to my collection. 

Rip is a great teacher of exercise technique because he can see and correct small things, but he's not so caught up in minutiae that he overwhelms the lifter and prevents the lifter from progressing and adding some weight to the bar.  There are definitely a few things he did that I am going to try and implement.

I don't do too many power variants of the snatch or clean but I can see how they would benefit someone who doesn't want to go through the process of learning the full lifts.


----------

